# I just applied to every TL position in 25 miles



## Kyleanderson0112 (Oct 9, 2021)

So, I'm looking to leave my current industry for another, obviously retail. I love Target and I have 4 years experience in retail from over 10 years ago and 14 years of casino table games experience. I've got 5 years of management experience split between retail and casinos. 

I'm pretty confident I'll get a call after they look at my resume, but I'd like to know more about the job. Hours? Pay? Stuff like that. I just can't work overnights in casinos anymore. I never get any sleep and I feel like I'm neglecting my family sleeping all day.


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 9, 2021)

Well there are a variety of TL positions. It’s hard to respond without knowing the one you might actually get.


----------



## Kyleanderson0112 (Oct 9, 2021)

Good point. Honestly, I'm a little wary of the executive team leader jobs, seems like they get stupid amounts of OT and are salaried. I've done that in the casino industry, had a shift manager excited to give us OT with no cost to them. Every night I get OT now as a dealer, never get out at time, I start at 9 tonight, I'll probably be stuck until at least 6am. I'm hoping i won't have to deal with that here


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 9, 2021)

Just avoid inbound TL, because that’s over night truck unload in many Markets. All other  TLs positions have a 4am-12:30pm, 6am-2:30, 7am-3:30, 9-5:30 or 10-6:30 or closing TL which is 3pm-12am. Good , family comes first, the sooner you start putting family first the better and also good things will happen, good luck.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

19 to 21 dollars an hour. Spot might notice multi apps on you.


----------



## MrT (Oct 9, 2021)

Work life balance at spot is pretty bad.  Overnights are rough so no matter what youll be slightly better off.    Some TL positions are easier then others but it also varies store to store.  GM and Food and Beverage almost always are more stressful imo.  You seem to have the experience for ETL.  They work 10 hour shifts so about 50 hours a week and will do that most of the year.  If you become an ETL rn with no target experience you will be working a lot more then that 4th quarter


----------



## Kyleanderson0112 (Oct 9, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> 19 to 21 dollars an hour. Spot might notice multi apps on you.


Will multiple apps be bad?  I was hoping for $25 an hour and $60,000 for executive. I'm making $36 an hour right now, but that won't always be that way, because I work for tips and the pandemic reducing staffing, which has increased our hourly rate, since just as many people are gambling but less are working.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Kyleanderson0112 said:


> Will multiple apps be bad?  I was hoping for $25 an hour and $60,000 for executive. I'm making $36 an hour right now, but that won't always be that way, because I work for tips and the pandemic reducing staffing, which has increased our hourly rate, since just as many people are gambling but less are working.


It depends on your metro area on pay.


----------



## Kyleanderson0112 (Oct 9, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> Just avoid inbound TL, because that’s over night truck unload in many Markets. All other  TLs positions have a 4am-12:30pm, 6am-2:30, 7am-3:30, 9-5:30 or 10-6:30 or closing TL which is 3pm-12am. Good , family comes first, the sooner you start putting family first the better and also good things will happen, good luck.


Thanks! 4am to noon has always been my favorite shift in the casino industry. Lol


----------



## Kyleanderson0112 (Oct 9, 2021)

So, are multiple applications bad? I applied to 5 positions, all at different stores in the greater Cincinnati area


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 9, 2021)

Kyleanderson0112 said:


> Will multiple apps be bad?  I was hoping for $25 an hour and $60,000 for executive. I'm making $36 an hour right now, but that won't always be that way, because I work for tips and the pandemic reducing staffing, which has increased our hourly rate, since just as many people are gambling but less are working.


You need to apply for salaried etl positions then. Not tl. That’s hourly and around $20


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Oct 9, 2021)

Spamming a single opening would be obnoxious, but I can't imagine why applying for multiple positions at different locations would be bad.


----------



## lucidtm (Oct 10, 2021)

Keep in mind in some stores a GM or Fulfillment TL might be overnight for Q4, so make sure you ask that question during an interview.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 10, 2021)

Please do yourself a favor and don't work here even as a leader. Go find another place the spot is even worse than a casino. Go find an office job or work at the post office even. You will regret come here trust me. If work/life balance is your goal is spot is not it. I had boss with husband and 4 kids 3 of which were under the age of 10. When their mother took them to lunch once they asked is it your day off she said no and they well what are you doing here then. Like they didn't even care she was there because she spent so much time at the spot. She hated that job made her work extra hours and couldn't even tuck her kids in at night/tell them goodnight when she worked nights because by the time she got home they were already asleep.


----------



## NightHuntress (Oct 10, 2021)

Retail isn’t for everyone and the job can be demanding. There are many people on here that seem to truly hate their job. At times I can hate things about my job or not like some leaders but for the most part I love what I do. I’ve been with the company a LONG time and worn many hats. There absolutely can be a work/life balance but you have to make that happen.
If you want 4am-12 you need to be an inbound TL at a store that doesn’t have overnights but even then there is the possibility of overnights during Q4. Different markets differ in pay. ETL would be your best for pay but you do work more hours and it’s not 4am-12


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 11, 2021)

Target believes in most leadership working mid shifts. So people with kids never see them. Soooo many leaders (tl and etl) have left the company over the last year because they were tired of missing dinner with their kids and not even seeing them before bed.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Oct 20, 2021)

Executive here. Just want to touch on the work-life balance and compensation. What Target does almost too well is compensate it’s executives to the point where they will stay even if they are unhappy. I’ve been an executive since January of 2020. Started at 56k base. Now I am at 71k base. I love what I do but if I wanted to leave I’d struggle finding somewhere willing to start me at 71k. I do not have a bachelors, but 15 years retail experience.
As for work-life balance, there are so many contributing factors. I like to think of it as a blend of work and life. Some days I work 12 hours. Some days I work 8. Some days I even for 6 and take my work home. My SD is awesome and most of my peers are supportive of each other. I think upwards leadership can make or break a store.
Being a leader at Target is in no way, shape or form, an easy role. We are expected continuously


----------



## lokinix (Oct 21, 2021)

CrosstrainInsane said:


> Executive here. Just want to touch on the work-life balance and compensation. What Target does almost too well is compensate it’s executives to the point where they will stay even if they are unhappy. I’ve been an executive since January of 2020. Started at 56k base. Now I am at 71k base. I love what I do but if I wanted to leave I’d struggle finding somewhere willing to start me at 71k. I do not have a bachelors, but 15 years retail experience.
> As for work-life balance, there are so many contributing factors. I like to think of it as a blend of work and life. Some days I work 12 hours. Some days I work 8. Some days I even for 6 and take my work home. My SD is awesome and most of my peers are supportive of each other. I think upwards leadership can make or break a store.
> Being a leader at Target is in no way, shape or form, an easy role. We are expected continuously


congrats on being able to make it to ETL with no bachelors, I know many retail places are doing away with worked-experience promotions


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 21, 2021)

CrosstrainInsane said:


> I think upwards leadership can make or break a store.


^This, 100%. I’ve seen both happen, good upper leadership creates a positive work environment with a stable team where the store flourishes, while poor leadership creates a toxic environment with a revolving door of staff where the store founders. Very sad to watch a store deteriorate from the former to the latter, especially when it’s your store…


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 22, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> ^This, 100%. I’ve seen both happen, good upper leadership creates a positive work environment with a stable team where the store flourishes, while poor leadership creates a toxic environment with a revolving door of staff where the store founders. Very sad to watch a store deteriorate from the former to the latter, especially when it’s your store…


Totally agree.

I always try to stress younger workers to always ask how long management has been in their current positions.

Management turnover is a huge red flag IMHO in any industry.


----------

